
Ask HN: I'm 22 and feel already depressed - lnalx
I&#x27;m in a difficult season, I have to make choices.<p>I started programming at 14, computer science was my passion. 
I&#x27;m in my 4th year of engineering school and have a contract with my company and school since 2 years so I work as a software engineer in the financial field (in France). I still love programming but need another dimension, new breath where I could be more useful.<p>I&#x27;ll start soon (November) the last year of my degree and of my contract but it&#x27;s very mentally tough. I&#x27;m homesick, I want to leave all to go to North America and pursuit my dream, my other half is there. If I break my contract, it will be financially difficult and need to pay the last year (7.000$) even if I leave school.<p>I loose my mind, I don&#x27;t know what to do. I took my diploma at the current level of my study I case of, but I really want to stop. In France the diploma is important but in America it&#x27;s more about experiences and skills.<p>I currently wear a mask at work, I try to show the passion and the willingness to my coworkers and my manager.<p>I looking for more human connections, I do not think I will make the world better stilling in front of my computer...<p>Did you already be in this situation ? How did you overcome that ?<p>(If you have work opportunities in Montréal, QC I will take it with gratefulness !)
======
Phithagoras
If you really need a break, see if your university has an "academic leave"
policy or a sabbatical policy. Some universities will let you take 12 months
away from your classes and then come back without any consequences. You could
take a year off, do what you _really_ want with your life, and then come back
refreshed to your last year of studies. The greatest danger is that you just
won't want to go back.

------
purplehat
My advice is just to finish the remaining 1 year of school, it's also great to
have a degree, in the end, it will give a sense of fulfillment. I actually
envy you because you started that young. I started when I was 19 w/c was just
doing the basic things like html, css, and php.

Don't be in a hurry, you have a good start. If you feel alone, call/message
your relatives often. Talk to a friend regularly.

------
informatimago
Don’t be in a hurry. There seems to be some youthful impatience. Finish the
studies you’ve started, it’s only one year. Use the time to learn something
useful for your next step in the Americas!

Perhaps you may try Meetup
[https://www.meetup.com/cities/fr/paris/](https://www.meetup.com/cities/fr/paris/)
to meet people, or just some random café terrace?

